# RenaultSport Megane 250 in Oyster Grey, Swissvax'd



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, I'm in love!

Today's car was a rather sexy RenaultSport Megane 250 Cup, in Oyster Grey, with optional Recaro's and 19" Speedline wheels. What a car! The build quality of this thing is incredible for a French hatch, it just feels so solid! I want one...

Anyway... you may recognise the location for this one; I have a detailed a number of cars here for the owner of this 250. He has recently bought this 250, and asked me to take a look at it for him to give it a good spruce up. I went armed with heavy duty correction on the cards, but was happily greeted with little more than minor hazing and swirling in the clearcoat. Otherwise, the car just needed a damn good clean and some protection.

The process was as follows:

- Arches and Tyres scrubbed with various brushes and Autosmart G101
- Wheels cleaned with Envy brushes and Autosmart Smart Wheels (and what a pain they were!!)
- Car snow foamed with Autosmart Autowash:










This was left to soak for 10 minutes or so, whilst I went around the car with another Envy brush, working the formula into the various shuts, sills and grilles.

From here, I:

- Hand washed the car using my Zymol Caddy, a Zymol sponge and Dodo BTBM
- Rinsed the shampoo solution off 
- I then proceeded to deal with the surprisingly high amount of tar, which Autosmart Tardis made very short work of.

Pic of the MF after removing the tar:










The next step was to decide whether or not to clay the car. As I rubbed my hand over the lower panels, I was shocked to feel just how many bonded contaminents were present - I feared I'd be claying this for a while, which is surprising for a Feb 10 car!

So, out came Dodo Born Slippy and Swissvax Paint Rubber:










Quite a bit on there, but it came straight off!!










(That's after just 1 door!!!!)

Next up, I assessed the paint to see what level of correction was required. It was slightly swirly, with a couple of deeper scratches, but they were so light, I was unable to pick them up with my camera. I decided to test an area with Dodo Juice Lime Prime (a great correctional paint cleanser!), to see whether or not I could correct just using this.

I started off with a Sonus SFX3 pad and Lime Prime, but this combo didn't have quite enough cut, so I changed to an SFX2 pad and was amazed at how well it corrected the paintwork. I then proceeded to machine polish the rest of the car with this combo, stepping up to Menzerna 203S and SFX1 pad for some more troublesome areas, which I then refined with Lime Prime.

The only issue I wasn't able to fully remedy was what appeared to be bird poo etching on the rear spoiler, which somebody had tried to remove with something a bit too aggressive, so I had a combination of clearcoat etching and RDS's, but being on a plastic spoiler I decided against correcting this. The owner is going to speak to Renault to see if they can sort this for him.

Wax wise I went for Swissvax Onyx today:










This was applied to the entire car and left to cure, whilst I:

- Wiped down interior plastics with 303 Protectant
- Vacuum'd with Henry
- Interior and Exterior Glass with Swissvax Crystal
- Wheels protected with Swissvax Autobahn
- Tyres dressed with Pinnacle Onyx Gel (LOOOOVE this stuff!)
- Plastic exhaust trim hand corrected with Dodo Lime Prime
- External rubbers and plastics treated with 303

The wax was then removed, and I used Zymol Field Glaze for a final wipedown.

Some afters... it cleared MUCH better in the flesh, I need to really learn how to get the best from this indoor lighting!































































































































I'm on love and now want one...

Thanks for reading 

Russ.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats really rather nice. Not sure that's the best colour for it but I'd love to see a black or white one:argie:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work Russ!

Lovely colour on that.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd have to go white, with the Black 18" wheels - these 19's are not to my personal taste, but they do have a stunning finish in the flesh. They have a highly polished chrome lip and part face, with metallic gloss black on the rest of them. Complete pig to clean though!!


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow. :doublesho I saw a review of the new 250 in Evo, and immediately thought that it was a great looking car. Your work and pictures confirm that it is! Great job and, like you, I really want one of these. Might pop down to the dealer and see one in the flesh on the strength of this write up.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Not too keen on the wheels, nice car, and great work Russ


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Back end is very VXR, wheels however look brilliant. Nice work.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hate those wheels! But other than that not too bad, great work btw Russ


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice, great job!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

im liking that:thumb:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice write up - wow those wheels really add so much to a car which is already sooooooo good looking:thumb:.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work bud


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

As always great work Russ


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

nice,very nice. 

Not too sure on the wheels right enough. 

Ally


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great, I'm a BIG fan of these. Which swissvax kit did you end up going for in the end?


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

very good russ!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really liking that Russ :thumb:

I was in the new shape Megane the other day, I was also impressed with the build quality, very solid and quiet :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice Russ.

Nice looking car, apart from the wheels!...as someone else has said it has a very VXR rear end.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice... 

Those wheels look a bit "busy"... Not sure if I like them! I kinda like the design of them, something different/fresh/unique/original, just the two-tone colour scheme I think!

Anyway, nice work again fella


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice work Russ.

Good looking car, these are growing on me the more I see them. 

I like the colour :thumb: but not a fan of the wheel design though.

Sent you a pm btw


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The other issue with the wheels would be refurbing them - it would cost a fortune I'd assume with the polished chrome bits and gloss black.

Someone has buckled one already - £850 for a new one!

I'm keen to try out the new SportContact 5's though. I bet they are incredible.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Russ, not sure the wheels are to my taste as they expose too much behind, look well made though.:thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Been in this car and its beautiful inside the seats are unreal.But best of all it pulls so hard for a standard car.Renault do know how to make a hot hatch


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree Ash, it's mint! The new brakes seem **** hot too - they are a bit lame on the R26


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

great work Russ,

i also love the new 250.


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Love this car, great results there! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thats a stunning car that. I seen a yellow one the other day with the black factory wheels and it was gorgeous! The one thing i noticed was how big they are. It looks huge compared to the R26. As said they do make a good hot hatch! Im liking the look of the Autowash Russ and its wierd as ive just paid my 1st visit to the AS rep who is litterally 3 mins from my house! Ive wanted to go for ages but didnt want to be buying giant containers full of the stuff as he had said previously he wouldnt split stuff. However he agreed to this time as i said i didnt wasnt to be buying 45ltrs of stuff without trying it 1st. Got some G101 and 4 ltrs of Actimousse. I was rushed but will go back next friday and get some sprayers etc and maybe a splash of Autowash. Its difficult due to the big ass 1000 ltr vats he has with the various products. I was gonna get Tardis but ive just bought the VP stuff last week and cant see that going down very fast.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

What is Onyx like to apply and how long did you leave it before buffing off?

I've got some coming this week!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Im loving the wheels too! :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice car and looks very good after your work

Not a fan of the wheels mind


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Sat in a white one when they 1st came out,ooooooh i do like, i know what you mean about the build quality much better for a french hatch!!.

Again i hate those wheels tho. But looks awsome mate well done


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

not far off the colour of my clio, im hoping for one of these or the clio 200 in the same colour


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

as always Russ great work


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Love the looks of everything bar the wheels - thought exactly the same when I saw the review in Evo too.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gillen said:


> What is Onyx like to apply and how long did you leave it before buffing off?
> 
> I've got some coming this week!


Onyx will be the easiest wax you've ever used. It's a dream to apply, and it doesn't matter how long you leave it for, it removes with absolute ease. It's my go-to wax for every car except my own (which I use Glasur on)


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Onyx will be the easiest wax you've ever used. It's a dream to apply, and it doesn't matter how long you leave it for, it removes with absolute ease. It's my go-to wax for every car except my own (which I use Glasur on)


Perfect


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Impressive stuff mate, I like it very much :thumb:

No pictures of the interior ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Battery died 

I have some on my phone, I'll upload them


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Good work :thumb:



RussZS said:


> What a car! The build quality of this thing is incredible for a French hatch, it just feels so solid! I want one...


Spanish Quality  , is made in my town :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really good job, the wheels looks different and match the car very well.


----------



## ijaen (Oct 10, 2008)

Good God that thing looks great!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

V Nice


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Good Job!

Nice car... wheels... well... not for me


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely job wish i could see more write ups of these particularly in black and white-might get one


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ewwww, still hate the wheels :lol:

you buy another pot of onyx then? as i have yours somewhere!! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> ewwww, still hate the wheels :lol:
> 
> you buy another pot of onyx then? as i have yours somewhere!! :lol:


Yep, love the stuff


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like a great job on a lovely car! I actually really like that colour on it as well, looks very subtle although I do favour the liquid yellow and glacier white. 

Just a shame these cars are so pricey to spec up to the same level as the previous shape in 'full fat' guise. Oh and the £425 a year price to tax one!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Alex.

It's not Liquid Yellow on the new ones, it's a flatter yellow (forget the name) which is nowhere near as nice in the flesh


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

That thing has panel gaps to make my old Vee look like a mass-market car! LOL!

However ace job!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Mike.

The N/S door is actually out but is being sorted under warranty. The catch is off slightly apparently.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff Russ:thumb: Perfection

Lovin your garage


----------

